
Super long-term kernel support - _emacsomancer_
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/749530/86a6011785a95659/
======
znpy
> The first SLTS kernel will be based on the 4.4 LTS release and will be
> maintained by Ben Hutchings

That guy is a genius: he probably managed to secure a job for at least the
next twenty years.

